# Horloges goedkoper in USA?



## Austinzwl

Ha Nederlanders!

Ik ga over 2 maanden naar Amerika (Florida). Ik zit al een tijdje te zoeken naar een nieuw horloge voor mij. Op het moment zit ik aan een Orient Ray (blue) te denken. Uiteindelijk wil ik ook naar duurdere opties gaan kijken.

Maar voordat ik iets ga bestellen/kopen, vroeg ik mij af of er mensen ervaring hebben met horloges kopen in de States. Zijn de horloges daar goedkoper? Over het algemeen zijn horloges wel iets goedkoper op Ebay/Amazon maar aangezien ik slechts 2 weken in Amerika blijf wordt iets bestellen al lastiger. Ik kan daar wel winkels gaan opzoeken maar zijn de horloges dan wel goedkoper? Is de retail price daar lager dan websites zoals SeriousWatches en Britse Amazon?

Ik zit ook aan een Citizen te denken. Kan ik die beter gewoon thuis bestellen of kan ik ze in Amerika in de winkels goedkoper vinden? Als iemand hier ervaring mee heeft, ik hoor t graag!

Alvast bedankt!!!

Mvg,
Austin


----------



## MisterHo

Hallo,
Ik denk idd dat het in the USA goedkoper is(zolang de euro duurder is) vooral de wat goedkopere generieke modellen.
Vooral omdat de concurrentie moordend is, pas op als in een winkel koopt: sales tax!!

Dure internationale merken niet(of bijna niet) die handhaven wereldwijd ongeveer dezefde prijzen.(of je moet via de grijze markt kopen)

Bijv Mijn schoonzus wil een Cartier Ballon Bleu, op jomashop is ie 3850USD, normaal 4750. Bij Cartier is ie hier 3900euro.
Maar als je geen adres hebt in de USA is weer moeilijk, verzenden naar Europa is onder de 150euro?? belastingvrij.


Vergelijk Iphone 6: USA 649Usd, hier 699euro. Europees belasting stelsel is nou wat duurder.

Zoeken & Zoeken(daarom is google zo popi)

MvG,


----------



## Dixit

Als je vliegt naar Amerika kan je ook tax free kopen op de luchthaven en die hebben standaard hele boetieken vol dure glimmers natuurlijk. 
Daar kan je in theorie je beste slag slaan, maar:

- Raar maar waar: zo'n luchthavenwinkel is vaak geen AD en dan heb je dus een horloge van de grijze markt gekocht, met risico op gedonder in geval van garantie.
- Men stunt met kortingen op de normale prijs - geen sales tax - maar bij een normale AD kan je ook korting bedingen en vaak nog meer ook.

Het verdient dus pre-planning. Tegenwoordig is het aanbod van winkels en van hun waren te zien op de webpagina van de luchthaven. Je kan dan reeds prijzen vergelijken en nagaan via de lijst van AD's of de winkel op de luchthaven ook AD is.


----------



## Austinzwl

MisterHo said:


> Hallo,
> Ik denk idd dat het in the USA goedkoper is(zolang de euro duurder is) vooral de wat goedkopere generieke modellen.
> Vooral omdat de concurrentie moordend is, pas op als in een winkel koopt: sales tax!!
> 
> Dure internationale merken niet(of bijna niet) die handhaven wereldwijd ongeveer dezefde prijzen.(of je moet via de grijze markt kopen)
> 
> Bijv Mijn schoonzus wil een Cartier Ballon Bleu, op jomashop is ie 3850USD, normaal 4750. Bij Cartier is ie hier 3900euro.
> Maar als je geen adres hebt in de USA is weer moeilijk, verzenden naar Europa is onder de 150euro?? belastingvrij.
> 
> Vergelijk Iphone 6: USA 649Usd, hier 699euro. Europees belasting stelsel is nou wat duurder.
> 
> Zoeken & Zoeken(daarom is google zo popi)
> 
> MvG,


Bedankt voor de info!



Dixit said:


> Als je vliegt naar Amerika kan je ook tax free kopen op de luchthaven en die hebben standaard hele boetieken vol dure glimmers natuurlijk.
> Daar kan je in theorie je beste slag slaan, maar:
> 
> - Raar maar waar: zo'n luchthavenwinkel is vaak geen AD en dan heb je dus een horloge van de grijze markt gekocht, met risico op gedonder in geval van garantie.
> - Men stunt met kortingen op de normale prijs - geen sales tax - maar bij een normale AD kan je ook korting bedingen en vaak nog meer ook.
> 
> Het verdient dus pre-planning. Tegenwoordig is het aanbod van winkels en van hun waren te zien op de webpagina van de luchthaven. Je kan dan reeds prijzen vergelijken en nagaan via de lijst van AD's of de winkel op de luchthaven ook AD is.


Hm, interessant. Ik zal me er in verdiepen. Bedankt!


----------



## MisterHo

Dixit said:


> Als je vliegt naar Amerika kan je ook tax free kopen op de luchthaven en die hebben standaard hele boetieken vol dure glimmers natuurlijk.
> Daar kan je in theorie je beste slag slaan, maar:
> 
> - Raar maar waar: zo'n luchthavenwinkel is vaak geen AD en dan heb je dus een horloge van de grijze markt gekocht, met risico op gedonder in geval van garantie.
> - Men stunt met kortingen op de normale prijs - geen sales tax - maar bij een normale AD kan je ook korting bedingen en vaak nog meer ook.
> 
> Het verdient dus pre-planning. Tegenwoordig is het aanbod van winkels en van hun waren te zien op de webpagina van de luchthaven. Je kan dan reeds prijzen vergelijken en nagaan via de lijst van AD's of de winkel op de luchthaven ook AD is.


Ik wil even inhaken op inkopen op de luchthaven. Ik weet niet hoe het zit met horloges, maar de drank op schiphol is(belastingvrij) nog steeds velen malen duurder als hier in Spanje.

Ik denk dat je met Amazon(wel verkocht by Amazon en niet een 3de partij) heel ver komt(maar of zij naar NL verzenden?) er zijn wat britse sites zoals thewatchhut.co.uk & watchshop.com en natuurlijk wat nederlandse shops voor orient.

OP: afdingen bij een AD kan altijd, maar dat geldt natuurlijk voor de wat duurdere modellen(en minder populaire).
Op een Seiko 5 van 50euro gaat men niet nog eens 15%korten.


----------

